# Zakk Wylde's gonna make Dimebag signature guitars?



## Zado (Feb 10, 2022)

ZAKK WYLDE Is Down To Produce A New Line Of DIMEBAG DARRELL Signature Guitars


He'd work with Rite Haney.




metalinjection.net





Dafuq?


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

To be fair, if anyone can make a guitar more tacky than a Dean, it is Zakk. Looking forward to the mess.


----------



## Edika (Feb 10, 2022)

So basically Schecter?


----------



## brector (Feb 10, 2022)

If you read the articles, they say "down to" and "open to", nothing in stone yet


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

Edika said:


> So basically Schecter?



Yeah, but it is a Schecter designed by a bunch of 9-year olds on a class trip while high on Pixy Stix and Mountain Dew.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 10, 2022)

Oh Rita. Still milking the Dime name. 

Wylde Audio can't even get their guitars into production.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 10, 2022)

Sounds... fitting... after Dean and Dimebag's Rita break apart... wouldn't see anyone else doing it...


----------



## Edika (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Yeah, but it is a Schecter designed by a bunch of 9-year olds on a class trip while high on Pixy Stix and Mountain Dew.


That is an uncannily accurate description of most Dimebag models and graphics and whatever abomination Wylde's guitar designs are!


----------



## Zado (Feb 10, 2022)

brector said:


> If you read the articles, they say "down to" and "open to", nothing in stone yet


That's the point of the question mark in the title. I'm honestly not sure if I can dig the whole idea :/


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 10, 2022)

This is a nothingburger I think. He said he'd be down to do it but that means pretty much nothing.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> This is a nothingburger I think. He said he'd be down to do it but that means pretty much nothing.



To Rita, it is probably means everything. I cannot imagine there are any companies approaching her to make Dime guitars. Zakk is giving her a lifeline.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> To Rita, it is probably means everything. I cannot imagine there are any companies approaching her to make Dime guitars. Zakk is giving her a lifeline.



I think you'd be surprised. The dime models were the best selling Deans. A lot of companies out there would want that potential revenue.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I think you'd be surprised. The dime models were the best selling Deans. A lot of companies out there would want that potential revenue.



You're right. I would be surprised.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## soul_lip_mike (Feb 10, 2022)

God I hate article titles like this. "Yea I'm down!" does not equate to "Is going to."


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 10, 2022)

Jesus fucking Christ...Dime's tacky ass guitars and pothead white trash/hillbilly aesthetic meets Zakk's drunken viking biker guitar brand.

Whoo lawd...HE NEED SOME MILK


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 10, 2022)

The bulls-eye aesthetic would fit the dime guitars well, I always appreciated it on the zakk models. Gives you a place to aim your tomatoes and empty tall cans.



STRHelvete said:


> Jesus fucking Christ...Dime's tacky ass guitars and pothead white trash/hillbilly aesthetic meets Zakk's drunken viking biker guitar brand.



If Lemmy were somehow involved it would be the holy trifecta of goofy drunk rockstars getting asymptotically close to white supremacy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 10, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> If Lemmy were somehow involved it would be the holy trifecta of goofy drunk rockstars getting asymptotically close to white supremacy.


They espouse white supremacy? When?


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They espouse white supremacy? When?



The Confederate flags and Iron Cross imagery were what he was referring to as "getting asymptotically close to white supremacy".


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 10, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They espouse white supremacy? When?



An asymptote is a line that approaches infinitely close to a curve without ever actually touching it.


----------



## Tree (Feb 10, 2022)

I don’t usually learn new words on SSO, let alone in a thread with Zakk Wylde in the title. Thank you.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 10, 2022)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I think you'd be surprised. The dime models were the best selling Deans. A lot of companies out there would want that potential revenue.


Why not Washburn?


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 10, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Oh Rita. Still milking the Dime name.
> 
> Wylde Audio can't even get their guitars into production.


And I think they discontinued their V shape. The only good one they had. Neck is still a baseball bat though. 


BornToLooze said:


> Why not Washburn?
> 
> 
> View attachment 103130


Does Washburn even make guitars anymore?


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 10, 2022)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I think you'd be surprised. The dime models were the best selling Deans. A lot of companies out there would want that potential revenue.


Back in the day. Ain't nobody checking for Dime guitars besides poor people. I hang out in Dean groups and its filled with Dime fans buying bottom barrel entry level guitars just because they say Dime on them. Very few of these people have any decent quality ones and none own the USA Dime stuff. If anything they all complain that they can't afford anything. When Pantera was still relevant and Dime's name meant something it might have sold some guitars but these days? Yeah..no


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Back in the day. Ain't nobody checking for Dime guitars besides poor people. I hang out in Dean groups and its filled with Dime fans buying bottom barrel entry level guitars just because they say Dime on them. Very few of these people have any decent quality ones and none own the USA Dime stuff. If anything they all complain that they can't afford anything. When Pantera was still relevant and Dime's name meant something it might have sold some guitars but these days? Yeah..no



Yeah, anyone who was going to spend money on Dime stuff pretty much has in the last nearly 20 years. 

The target demographic for this stuff is shrinking rapidly, and the giant backlog of existing guitars doesn't help. 

That's why Dean was on their way to getting out of the "Dime guitar business", which is why Rita decided to sue in the first place: there's no real money in it anymore.

Also,  at Washburn doing anything. They're a zombie brand kept alive purely by the fact it would be more effort by the parent company to shutter it.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 10, 2022)

I dunno, look up the prices on the Washburn used dimes. 333s which were 450 new with a hardshell case are going for 1-5k. 


A lot of people still have love for dimebags brand, almost none of them will post on this particular forum but they are out there. A lot of folks, myself included were put off buying a Dean Dime because those guitars sucked ass outside of the USA models.

I cant speak for the market but if Washburn were to rise from the dead and made a quality Korean Dimebag model for 1-2k I would buy the shit out of it.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 10, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> And I think they discontinued their V shape. The only good one they had. Neck is still a baseball bat though.
> 
> Does Washburn even make guitars anymore?


I hope so, Washburn is one of those brands I always kinda forget about, but also one of the only ones I've liked every guitar I've had from them.

I know the Idol is like the perfect Les Paul/SG mix IMHO


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 10, 2022)

I like Dime. I like Dean. I like ML's. Do i need *Dime's ML's*? No. I just hope they continue the ML's. I'm a simple man, with simple taste.


----------



## aesthyrian (Feb 10, 2022)

Makes sense considering how close Zakk and Dime were. I like it. No, I won't ever buy one but I like it.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also,  at Washburn doing anything. They're a zombie brand kept alive purely by the fact it would be more effort by the parent company to shutter it.



Watch it! Washburn rules. Their USA stuff is still as good - if not better - than anyone else out there. Without reservations.


----------



## John (Feb 10, 2022)

If he does, they'll inevitably look even more panterrible.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Watch it! Washburn rules. Their USA stuff is still as good - if not better - than anyone else out there. Without reservations.



Don't get me wrong, I loved Washburn and some of my favorite guitars I own are Washburns. 

It's just, they're not really a company anymore. Everything is farmed out or ghost built now. 

The Nuno stuff is great, always has been, but Washburn USA is dead. 

RIP


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 10, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> An asymptote is a line that approaches infinitely close to a curve without ever actually touching it.


Ahh, so like what I did to my little brother with the top of my finger and his face while proclaiming, "What? I'm not touching you!"


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't get me wrong, I loved Washburn and some of my favorite guitars I own are Washburns.
> 
> It's just, they're not really a company anymore. Everything is farmed out or ghost built now.
> 
> ...



With a 4N in my lap and a Scotch in hand, a single tear rolls down my face.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> With a 4N in my lap and a Scotch in hand, a single tear rolls down my face.



Tell me about it. 

At the time I lived fairly close to them and had been to the shop a few times, which is how I scored two of my WI556s, and almost grabbed some of the last Washbergs. Good folks. Such a bummer.


----------



## Metalman X (Feb 10, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> I like Dime. I like Dean. I like ML's. Do i need *Dime's ML's*? No. I just hope they continue the ML's. I'm a simple man, with simple taste.


Eric Peterson also rocked black ML's for awhile, still does IIRC. Sure he's not a 'larger than life' character like Dime or Kerry.... but I think Dean 'Peterson ML's' could be sick.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 10, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> If Lemmy were somehow involved it would be the holy trifecta of goofy drunk rockstars getting asymptotically close to white supremacy.



Being dead never stopped anyone in this business before

Maybe the people behind Jimi Hendrix signature strings could help bring this to fruition


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 11, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> At the time I lived fairly close to them and had been to the shop a few times, which is how I scored two of my WI556s, and almost grabbed some of the last Washbergs. Good folks. Such a bummer.


Have you still got those WI556s? Would love to see them. Having owned one in Red, I wish I never sold it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2022)

maliciousteve said:


> Have you still got those WI556s? Would love to see them. Having owned one in Red, I wish I never sold it.



Just boring black, but I love them. 

I still have two, one I got from an employee of Washburn and the other, my first, was a used find. The third was sold on here some years ago.


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 12, 2022)

Edika said:


> So basically Schecter?



Much better to be Schecter than Zakk himself. Especially if he gets back on the Viking Juice and gets a little sloppy. 

I don't know how good a builder George Lynch is, but he personally assembles some very expensive guitars (not like he fabs everything from scratch) for megafans. I do love his ESP guitars, but I can buy them from ESP and be satisfied.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 12, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> I don't know how good a builder George Lynch is, but he personally assembles some very expensive guitars (not like he fabs everything from scratch) for megafans. I do love his ESP guitars, but I can buy them from ESP and be satisfied.


If I had the cash, I’d definitely buy one from Lynch.


----------



## Metalman X (Feb 13, 2022)

To follow up my previous Eric Peterson ML idea.... this could also be a jumping off point for for Dean to showcase some more classy metal machines for a different crowd. Higher end Deans are pretty well made guitars for the money (I got a neck thru black w/ silver beveled Dime Razorback V and it's one of the best axes I ever owned... that somewhat thicker neck, and weight be damned, it's still comfy, and a blast to play. Sounds savage with many kindsa' pickups too. Currently got an A5 mag loaded D-Sonic in the bridge. Balls for days). Point is, Dean is a damn fine guitar for the money when they get that shit right and I'd hate to see them go away again.

It occurs to me Deans are kinda' like BC Riches in that they can look both oddly classy, savage, and sleek, or be tacky, gimmicky cash grabs, look cheezy AF. The douchery is in the details, as they say.


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 13, 2022)

Metalman X said:


> To follow up my previous Eric Peterson ML idea.... this could also be a jumping off point for for Dean to showcase some more classy metal machines for a different crowd. Higher end Deans are pretty well made guitars for the money (I got a neck thru black w/ silver beveled Dime Razorback V and it's one of the best axes I ever owned... that somewhat thicker neck, and weight be damned, it's still comfy, and a blast to play. Sounds savage with many kindsa' pickups too. Currently got an A5 mag loaded D-Sonic in the bridge. Balls for days). Point is, Dean is a damn fine guitar for the money when they get that shit right and I'd hate to see them go away again.
> 
> It occurs to me Deans are kinda' like BC Riches in that they can look both oddly classy, savage, and sleek, or be tacky, gimmicky cash grabs, look cheezy AF. The douchery is in the details, as they say.


They've been doing that. They scaled back the Dime guitars and tacky shit and have been focused on showing they can make good stuff. The problem is that Dean's shapes are polarizing so getting people interested is hard


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 13, 2022)

I’m just finding the whole thing very weird now. Dime died in 2004. That’s 18 years ago. An entire generation of guitarists basically never saw him play and weren’t around when those albums came out. I’m almost 40 and I only ever saw Damageplan. To have really seen them at their prime you’d have to be at least 50 years old by now. Dime himself would be 56 if he was still alive.

Was he a good guitarist? Sure. He wrote some sick riffs and solos. But would he have been this revered if he’d stayed alive and kept Damageplan and whatever other future projects going? IMO no way. His death was probably the biggest commercial success, in a bizarre way. 

At some point, enough is enough. And I think that point was at least a decade ago. Now it’s just a sad milking of a cash cow, and I honestly have to wonder how big that cow even is nowadays?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2022)

The thing with Dean is, they never got really big,_ but they are still there_. If I were part of the company's management, I'd want to keep it more or less that way instead of having delusions of grandeur that would crash the company in 10 years. From what I got, their CS sells everything they make and it gives people a paycheck.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 13, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> I’m just finding the whole thing very weird now. Dime died in 2004. That’s 18 years ago. An entire generation of guitarists basically never saw him play and weren’t around when those albums came out. I’m almost 40 and I only ever saw Damageplan. To have really seen them at their prime you’d have to be at least 50 years old by now. Dime himself would be 56 if he was still alive.
> 
> Was he a good guitarist? Sure. He wrote some sick riffs and solos. But would he have been this revered if he’d stayed alive and kept Damageplan and whatever other future projects going? IMO no way. His death was probably the biggest commercial success, in a bizarre way.
> 
> At some point, enough is enough. And I think that point was at least a decade ago. Now it’s just a sad milking of a cash cow, and I honestly have to wonder how big that cow even is nowadays?



I suppose the same could be said of guys like Jimi, Randy, and Stevie- there's no statute of limitations on exploiting the dead as long as there's money to be made.


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 13, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> The thing with Dean is, they never got really big,_ but they are still there_. If I were part of the company's management, I'd want to keep it more or less that way instead of having delusions of grandeur that would crash the company in 10 years. From what I got, their CS sells everything they make and it gives people a paycheck.



This is what I'd want if I owned a business. When you get too big, too fast, the quality of products and management are almost sure to decline. Plus, at some point, the Federal government starts sticking its ugly nose into your affairs, snooping around...


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 13, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> I’m just finding the whole thing very weird now. Dime died in 2004. That’s 18 years ago. An entire generation of guitarists basically never saw him play and weren’t around when those albums came out. I’m almost 40 and I only ever saw Damageplan. To have really seen them at their prime you’d have to be at least 50 years old by now. Dime himself would be 56 if he was still alive.
> 
> Was he a good guitarist? Sure. He wrote some sick riffs and solos. But would he have been this revered if he’d stayed alive and kept Damageplan and whatever other future projects going? IMO no way. His death was probably the biggest commercial success, in a bizarre way.
> 
> At some point, enough is enough. And I think that point was at least a decade ago. Now it’s just a sad milking of a cash cow, and I honestly have to wonder how big that cow even is nowadays?



That's a cynical way of looking at things.

I see this as a tribute by a close comrade. He's already made statements, appearances, and wrote a song about him.

And as far as dying 18 years ago, how long ago was Led Zepplin at their peak? Powerful music that impacts millions of people is immortal.


----------



## aesthyrian (Feb 13, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> I’m just finding the whole thing very weird now. Dime died in 2004. That’s 18 years ago. An entire generation of guitarists basically never saw him play and weren’t around when those albums came out. I’m almost 40 and I only ever saw Damageplan. To have really seen them at their prime you’d have to be at least 50 years old by now. Dime himself would be 56 if he was still alive.
> 
> Was he a good guitarist? Sure. He wrote some sick riffs and solos. But would he have been this revered if he’d stayed alive and kept Damageplan and whatever other future projects going? IMO no way. His death was probably the biggest commercial success, in a bizarre way.
> 
> At some point, enough is enough. And I think that point was at least a decade ago. Now it’s just a sad milking of a cash cow, and I honestly have to wonder how big that cow even is nowadays?



I saw Pantera live and I'm 33... not 50.

Your takes are horrible. Just saying.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 13, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> I saw Pantera live and I'm 33... not 50.
> 
> Your takes are horrible. Just saying.


So, what, you were like 11, 12?


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 13, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So, what, you were like 11, 12?



Me mum would have never let me see Pantera at that tender age!


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 14, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> I saw Pantera live and I'm 33... not 50.
> 
> Your takes are horrible. Just saying.


But he's right about everything else. All that's left of Dime's legacy are a bunch of people who can't let shit go..and that ain't enough to really generate a cash flow from guitars


----------



## Athor (Feb 14, 2022)

If it happens, i just dont see the point. How could it be a signature guitar when he never played one. 

I kinda GET it but at the same time i dont


----------



## StevenC (Feb 14, 2022)

Demiurge said:


> I suppose the same could be said of guys like Jimi, Randy, and Stevie- there's no statute of limitations on exploiting the dead as long as there's money to be made.


Except Jimi Hendrix was way more famous and important than Dimebag. Like orders of magnitude at their peak. Jimi Hendrix was a legitimate household name in his lifetime. People still pick up guitar today because of Jimi. There is an endless stream of influence to exploit there. Hendrix's last show was an international festival with at least 10,000 tickets sold. Dime's was a small club to 250.

The other two are way more famous than Dime too, but right now nobody makes any Randy signature gear (Jacksons don't count) and Stevie has his $2000 Fender. Evidently the ship eventually sails on niche artists, and it looks like that has happened for Dime.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 14, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Except Jimi Hendrix was way more famous and important than Dimebag. Like orders of magnitude at their peak. Jimi Hendrix was a legitimate household name in his lifetime. People still pick up guitar today because of Jimi. There is an endless stream of influence to exploit there. Hendrix's last show was an international festival with at least 10,000 tickets sold. Dime's was a small club to 250.
> 
> The other two are way more famous than Dime too, but right now nobody makes any Randy signature gear (Jacksons don't count) and Stevie has his $2000 Fender. Evidently the ship eventually sails on niche artists, and it looks like that has happened for Dime.



The elephant in the room is that Rita is no Janie Hendrix. 

From the get go Janie knew that if she wanted to live like a rock star millionaire off of her dead relative's legend you have to hit it hard. 

Make no mistake, much of the relevance of Jimi was due to the efforts of his family to foster the legend and keep his name and likeness well known. 

That ship sailed for Dime, years ago, and a few random signature models being bought by a small faction of collectors isn't going to make any relevant company care.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 14, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> But would he have been this revered if he’d stayed alive and kept Damageplan and whatever other future projects going? IMO no way. His death was probably the biggest commercial success, in a bizarre way.


Not shitting on your post dude, but i'm sure i will by others for saying it. but on that same token, Kurt Cobain. 'nuff said. 
I was a kid when Nirvana hit. Then, and to this day i will never understand the hype. Then his death comes. I STILL see kids with Nirvana shirts on that couldn't tell you more songs they've heard other than smells like teen spirit and heart shaped box.


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 14, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Not shitting on your post dude, but i'm sure i will by others for saying it. but on that same token, Kurt Cobain. 'nuff said.
> I was a kid when Nirvana hit. Then, and to this day i will never understand the hype. Then his death comes. I STILL see kids with Nirvana shirts on that couldn't tell you more songs they've heard other than smells like teen spirit and heart shaped box.


The best thing Kurt could have done for Nirvana and to secure a legacy was to kill himself. If he hadn't Nirvana would be one of those bands either that faded out and people remember fondly as a "what ever happened to them" or they'd be doing those "Hey, remember us?" tours that old bands from a by gone era do. Nothing was all that amazing about Cobain other than he was the face of grunge. Every genre that has its moment has a face.

Kinda like Mayhem. If the members of Mayhem had not been a bunch of idiot kids, they wouldn't be as popular now. They STILL get by on Dead's suicide and Euronymous' murder. Granted they are still a good band but let's be honest, people wanna see Mayhem because of the legend.

Same with Aaliyah. The girl couldn't sing well enough to really be different and she would have been a "Where is she now?" "Hey, remember when I was big?" type musician if she had lived. That plane crash made her this weird untouchable gold. She wasn't even all that special when she was alive.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> If he hadn't


If he hadn't nobody knows. Maybe they'd have the same kind of career as the Offspring. Maybe more like the Beatles. Maybe they'd have split and he and Dime would have founded a multibillion seller band and both would be alive.


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 14, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> If he hadn't nobody knows. Maybe they'd have the same kind of career as the Offspring. Maybe more like the Beatles. Maybe they'd have split and he and Dime would have founded a multibillion seller band and both would be alive.


Considering the fate of all the other grunge bands..I'd say they would be in that middle rung of big bands who aren't U2 levels of huge but can still headline festivals and whatnot on nostalgia even if they aren't doing anything great. Or they would have broken up, and only get together for big festivals and whatnot when they want a paycheck that helps them fund their personal projects


----------



## StevenC (Feb 14, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Not shitting on your post dude, but i'm sure i will by others for saying it. but on that same token, Kurt Cobain. 'nuff said.
> I was a kid when Nirvana hit. Then, and to this day i will never understand the hype. Then his death comes. I STILL see kids with Nirvana shirts on that couldn't tell you more songs they've heard other than smells like teen spirit and heart shaped box.


Imagine comparing Nirvana's fame to Pantera


----------



## Tree (Feb 14, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Same with Aaliyah. The girl couldn't sing well enough to really be different and she would have been a "Where is she now?" "Hey, remember when I was big?" type musician if she had lived. That plane crash made her this weird untouchable gold. She wasn't even all that special when she was alive.



Hey now, Aaliyah had a good team behind her. I think she definitely could have blossomed if she was given the time to develop more as a singer. Even if you don't particularly like her voice her songs were straight up good, and catchy.

Granted Beyonce/Destiny's Child came up and completely trounced her, but still.

*Edit:* something something..Dimebag, Kurt Cobain, Dean guitars.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 14, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> That's a cynical way of looking at things.
> 
> I see this as a tribute by a close comrade. He's already made statements, appearances, and wrote a song about him.
> 
> And as far as dying 18 years ago, how long ago was Led Zepplin at their peak? Powerful music that impacts millions of people is immortal.



Yeah, it is a bit cynical. And I agree that the MUSIC is immortal. You can listen to Cowboys from Hell now and it still fucking kicks ass, no doubt.

But is the signature guitar of one guy, made by a company which didn't even exist when that guy died, also immortal? That's what I mean when I saw this whole situation is pretty weird.



aesthyrian said:


> I saw Pantera live and I'm 33... not 50.
> 
> Your takes are horrible. Just saying.



Did you actually read what I said? I said to have seen them "at their prime".

Their prime was the early to mid-90's during Cowboy, Vulgar and Driven. If you are 33 and were born in 1989 and saw them in the mid 90's then your parents were still cutting your food for you and weren't anywhere near old enough to really appreciate Pantera live.

Not to mention, they stopped touring in 2001 when you were 11... lol



WarMachine said:


> Not shitting on your post dude, but i'm sure i will by others for saying it. but on that same token, Kurt Cobain. 'nuff said.
> I was a kid when Nirvana hit. Then, and to this day i will never understand the hype. Then his death comes. I STILL see kids with Nirvana shirts on that couldn't tell you more songs they've heard other than smells like teen spirit and heart shaped box.



Oh yeah, I definitely agree with that too. I don't want anybody to think this is shitting on what a great guitarist Dime was. But by the time he died he'd already peaked, and now this whole situation has gone into kinda creepy territory now IMO.


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 14, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Yeah, it is a bit cynical. And I agree that the MUSIC is immortal. You can listen to Cowboys from Hell now and it still fucking kicks ass, no doubt.
> 
> But is the signature guitar of one guy, made by a company which didn't even exist when that guy died, also immortal? That's what I mean when I saw this whole situation is pretty weird.
> 
> ...



I think it's just you. 

I don't think most fans would find a tribute guitar "creepy" in the slightest. Is it weird to pay tribute to EVH? Randy Rhoads? They are heroes to millions.

You want creepy? There was a group of weirdos who created a "religion" based on deifying Kurt Cobain almost immediately after his suicide. THAT is creepy!


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 14, 2022)

Creepy as in blatantly milking his name for every single penny that can be squeezed out of it, to a generation of kids who never even grew up with the guy. Maybe ‘icky’ is a more suitable word than creepy. Time to put the whole thing to rest IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2022)

brector said:


> If you read the articles, they say "down to" and "open to", nothing in stone yet



Yeah but that doesn't make a clickbait title.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 14, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Creepy as in blatantly milking his name for every single penny that can be squeezed out of it, to a generation of kids who never even grew up with the guy. Maybe ‘icky’ is a more suitable word than creepy. Time to put the whole thing to rest IMO.


I don't know...the "growing up with the guy" part of your argument is what I'm struggling seeing as a requirement for caring about something. A whole bunch of guitarists that idolized Dime have kids now that are growing up listening to his music as well, long after he's been in the ground. Do you think this kid's story is creepy? https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...usly-gifts-boy-dean-dimebag-darrell-ml-guitar He honestly loves the music and this was his dream guitar.

When my son is old enough to play, I'm sure some of my favorite guitarists will make their way into his general interest. My dad introduced me to Hendrix, SRV, Michael Hedges as a kid and those guys had been dead before I ever took lessons. Would it be creepy if I introduced my child to Van Halen and he wanted to someday play an EVH guitar? Now with youtube, a lot of the stuff these guys did is digitally immortalized and will continue to inspire people for years to come. 

If the family can still make money off it, so what? It makes people happy, who gives a fuck if you think they're past their prime and their relevance doesn't dictate a new product?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm a big fan of Django, but he died before I was born. I'd even be down to buy his signature guitar if the opportunity was right.

I loved Dime's riffs and his playing ability. Maybe this is sacrilege, but I never thought much of his tone, nor for Phil's persona, nor for the ML+lightning/slime/confederate flag/pot leaf/etc. aesthetic. So I've never considered buying a Dime guitar nor a Dime amp.


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 15, 2022)

Dime is the reason I avoided Dean guitars and MLs. MLs turned out to be the perfect guitar for me, BUT the non-Dime versions.

I wonder if getting rid of Dime will actually help Dean in the long run. People will actually try tge guitars and not have to worry about being sucked in with all that Dime fan nonsense.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 15, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I'm a big fan of Django, but he died before I was born. I'd even be down to buy his signature guitar if the opportunity was right.
> 
> I loved Dime's riffs and his playing ability. Maybe this is sacrilege, but I never thought much of his tone, nor for Phil's persona, nor for the ML+lightning/slime/confederate flag/pot leaf/etc. aesthetic. So I've never considered buying a Dime guitar nor a Dime amp.


I liked Dime's tone on Power Metal and CFH, though Vulgar was decent as well. Unfortunately, the band as a whole got worse and worse trying to "outdo" itself for fear of pulling a "Black Album." Phil had a great voice, better than Tim Ripper Owens, and he ruined it by doing his godawful skinhead and "screams" schtick.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 15, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Phil had a great voice, better than Tim Ripper Owens



Not in any universe is the above statement true.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 15, 2022)

Gonna agree with @ArtDecade with that one! I throroughly enjoyed Pantera when I was younger, granted I fall in the "after dime's prime" category, as I was in my teens when he was in damageplan. That being said, I'm not even a fan of Priest or anything related frankly, and even I can say Phil has no voice compared to Ripper haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 15, 2022)

Phil had a fucking great voice on his first 2 outings with Pantera, though. Immediately went downhill with Vulgar once they embraced the dudebro and he started to wreck his voice.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 15, 2022)

Phil's voice fit Pantera's direction perfectly for me. I think he started getting into drugs and heavier into alcohol around the time frame you are mentioning, which culminated in his OD. The whole racial controversy thing with him was a major bummer, even if he really was "joking" like he said. I have a tough time ignoring that, but I did love a lot of the Abbot brother's musical interplay. Those songs were a lot of fun to pound out on the drums or rip my hand tendons over on the guitar...


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dime's best tone is on Reinventing the Steel. Everyone who says otherwise is straight up wrong.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 15, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Not in any universe is the above statement true.


100 perfuckingcent true. Power Metal and CFH era Phil destroys Scab Owens.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Gonna agree with @ArtDecade with that one! I throroughly enjoyed Pantera when I was younger, granted I fall in the "after dime's prime" category, as I was in my teens when he was in damageplan. That being said, I'm not even a fan of Priest or anything related frankly, and even I can say Phil has no voice compared to Ripper haha.


He did have a voice that was very much in the vein of Halford before he ruined it trying to be a pseudo prison yard badass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 15, 2022)

Nah i'm gonna agree with Spaced. Ripper's vocals outlasted Phil's, but in his prime Phil crushed Ripper's. Phil sounded great with low, mid, and high registers, while Ripper IMO suffered with quieter mid-register stuff. Sounded very nasally and was one of the reasons why Judas Priest's Demolition blew so much. With Jugulator he was really showing off his range, while with Demolition he... didn't.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah i'm gonna agree with Spaced. Ripper's vocals outlasted Phil's, but in his prime Phil crushed Ripper's. Phil sounded great with low, mid, and high registers, while Ripper IMO suffered with quieter mid-register stuff. Sounded very nasally and was one of the reasons why Judas Priest's Demolition blew so much. With Jugulator he was really showing off his range, while with Demolition he... didn't.


Phil was top notch and destroyed his vocals so he could look like Edward Norton’s understudy in American History X. Apparently screaming fit the part.


----------



## gabito (Feb 15, 2022)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Dime's best tone is on Reinventing the Steel. Everyone who says otherwise is straight up wrong.



Indeed.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 15, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> If the family can still make money off it, so what? It makes people happy, who gives a fuck if you think they're past their prime and their relevance doesn't dictate a new product?



Well, this is a discussion forum for... discussing things and sharing opinions.

For me, I generally find most sorts of celebrity worship or idolisation to be weird. Even moreso when the person died. Loads of it seems kinda "fake" with people piling in about what an inspiration he was blah blah. Yes, I'm cynical. And milking the cash cow decades later is gross. I bet the same thing will happen with Alexi Laiho.

Anyway, this is my opinion, and you are also welcome to have yours  I will stop derailing this thread now, until Zack eventually releases photos and specs of these guitars. Then I'll judge on their own merits. Thanks


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 16, 2022)

IMO the best post CFH version of Phil's vocals was Reinventing the Steel. Revolution is My Name being the best one, again IMO. Totally agree with the rest being cringe AF.


----------



## jruivo26 (Feb 16, 2022)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Dime's best tone is on Reinventing the Steel. Everyone who says otherwise is straight up wrong.


Yep, that's where it sounds meatier and "midier"


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 16, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I loved Dime's riffs and his playing ability. Maybe this is sacrilege, but I never thought much of his tone, nor for Phil's persona, nor for the ML+lightning/slime/confederate flag/pot leaf/etc. aesthetic. So I've never considered buying a Dime guitar nor a Dime amp.


To me the only thing of note in Pantera was the other Darrell.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 16, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Well, this is a discussion forum for... discussing things and sharing opinions.
> 
> For me, I generally find most sorts of celebrity worship or idolisation to be weird. Even moreso when the person died. Loads of it seems kinda "fake" with people piling in about what an inspiration he was blah blah. Yes, I'm cynical. And milking the cash cow decades later is gross. I bet the same thing will happen with Alexi Laiho.
> 
> Anyway, this is my opinion, and you are also welcome to have yours  I will stop derailing this thread now, until Zack eventually releases photos and specs of these guitars. Then I'll judge on their own merits. Thanks


Les Pauls are gross, you are so right. #FuckGibson

Lmao


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> To me the only thing of note in Pantera was the other Darrell.


You mean Vinnie, or are you talking about Terry Glaze? Or did I miss the joke?



Flappydoodle said:


> Well, this is a discussion forum for... discussing things and sharing opinions.
> 
> For me, I generally find most sorts of celebrity worship or idolisation to be weird. Even moreso when the person died. Loads of it seems kinda "fake" with people piling in about what an inspiration he was blah blah. Yes, I'm cynical. And milking the cash cow decades later is gross. I bet the same thing will happen with Alexi Laiho.
> 
> Anyway, this is my opinion, and you are also welcome to have yours  I will stop derailing this thread now, until Zack eventually releases photos and specs of these guitars. Then I'll judge on their own merits. Thanks



It's just consumerism. Ashes to ashes and dust to dust went out in the 19th century. When I die, I can only hope to become a breakfast cereal or maybe a brand of maple syrup.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

Man, I had to stop reading after most of these outright laughable opinions of how Dime and Pantera are irrelevant.

Dime's USA Stealth models go for more money on aftermarket websites than just about any other signature artist, dead or alive. 

If a company came out an only made JUST that model, they'd have a huge hit. That Dean was too incompetent to ever cater to that market, well, their bad. Instead they pumped out every kind of ML based idea they could come up with, and left the high end stuff out of reach of many fans. Nothing different from the USA Jackson Rhoads models, or EVH, or anything else. But even their high end stuff missed the mark, and came too late. Don't nobody want a top mounted Floyd on a USA priced guitar these days, I don't care how authentic it is to Dime's guitars. They shouldn't be replicas. Dean never had the ability to properly recreate the Stealth (even their USA dimensions are off) and the Razorback, popular as it is with some, is nothing compared to the Stealth in terms of influence and popularity.

Somebody is going to get the opportunity to make the Washburn Stealth model and I hope they don't F it up. 

IMO, Zakk is not the guy to do it. Ola would be the better choice as he truly knows what makes the Stealths great. But to really do them justice, I'd like to see a quality USA custom shop make them. Import Stealths could be done today far better than the Washburn models back then, which were hit and miss, but just get some USA Stealths from Washburn and copy them. Done. 

Dimebag is irrelevent...wow. Just wow.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> Man, I had to stop reading after most of these outright laughable opinions of how Dime and Pantera are irrelevant.
> 
> Dime's USA Stealth models go for more money on aftermarket websites than just about any other signature artist, dead or alive.
> 
> ...


The differences may be moot considering both models i have are made in korea, but i've had a stealth since about 09 and i recently bought the razorback rust, like literally a week before the rita/dean split came on. To me, feel,tone etc etc feels identical. The only difference is the neck shaping. The stealth has a v shape and the razorback a traditional c. But TBH, i prefer the feel of the neck on the stealth a hair more than the razorback or my other deans.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> . Don't nobody want a top mounted Floyd on a USA priced guitar these days, I don't care how authentic it is to Dime's guitars. They shouldn't be replicas.


Lol. You couldn’t pay me to play a routed out Floyd. I’m not paying extra for a trem stopper just so some knob end can raise the bar up.

I also love how you bitch about the Stealth dimensions being off AFTER saying they shouldn’t be replicas. Hilarious,


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> Man, I had to stop reading after most of these outright laughable opinions of how Dime and Pantera are irrelevant.
> 
> Dime's USA Stealth models go for more money on aftermarket websites than just about any other signature artist, dead or alive.
> 
> ...


I often wonder who the people are who buy certain things. But anyway, Zakk was a friend of Dime's. Ola, in general, is on a different level than Zakk in terms of guitar design, but again, who is the market for this? Are there a lot of players out there who want a Solar reissue of a Washburn Stealth with a Confederate flag with pot leafs instead of stars on it? Maybe, but it's so far from any aesthetic within my world that I can't fathom it.

How simple do you think it is to take the intellectual property from a combination of two or three legal entities that still exist and just declare them yours and make a product based off of those? I suppose it could be done and then whoever is making the guitars could assume that the lawyers will simply figure everything out when it gets to that point, but unless you live in China, that sort of thing just can't happen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> Dime's USA Stealth models go for more money on aftermarket websites than just about any other signature artist, dead or alive.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> The differences may be moot considering both models i have are made in korea, but i've had a stealth since about 09 and i recently bought the razorback rust, like literally a week before the rita/dean split came on. To me, feel,tone etc etc feels identical. The only difference is the neck shaping. The stealth has a v shape and the razorback a traditional c. But TBH, i prefer the feel of the neck on the stealth a hair more than the razorback or my other deans.


For too many years, Dean would put the V necks only on the USA stuff, Dime included. Now it's on everything, but they're made in China or Indo. And still supposed to be pretty decent quality, comparable to other import lines. 

Dean hasn't offered a gloss black Stealth with a Floyd other than in their USA line. They've done trans black, snakeskin, slime finishes...bursts. But not black, or the classic silver bevel Stealth. And all have Dean Razorback headstocks and razor inlays, which I could overlook if they just made a black one. 

Somebody will get it right, just not Dean. I'd buy a ghost built Washburn Stealth in a minute if the specs were like they were with the originals. Hell, Dean USA guitars were built buy US Masters before they opened the Florida factory in late 2000s, and those were killer guitars. Rita, or whoever, could have a company do the same thing. All they'd have to do is offer the original black/silver bevel Stealth and the Cross, and they'd sell out. Just look at what those two guitars command on the secondary market and tell me different.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


>


I respect your opinions on many things here, so I'm respectfully asking you what you find funny about my statement.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol. You couldn’t pay me to play a routed out Floyd. I’m not paying extra for a trem stopper just so some knob end can raise the bar up.
> 
> I also love how you bitch about the Stealth dimensions being off AFTER saying they shouldn’t be replicas. Hilarious,


I'm saying that I wouldn't want a top mounted Floyd. I'd prefer my 'trem stopper', as you out it, be the bottom of a route rather than the top of the guitar. 

We can agree to disagree.


----------



## elkoki (Feb 16, 2022)

Wylde Audio is Schecter .. So that'd be interesting to see


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I often wonder who the people are who buy certain things. But anyway, Zakk was a friend of Dime's. Ola, in general, is on a different level than Zakk in terms of guitar design, but again, who is the market for this? Are there a lot of players out there who want a Solar reissue of a Washburn Stealth with a Confederate flag with pot leafs instead of stars on it? Maybe, but it's so far from any aesthetic within my world that I can't fathom it.
> 
> How simple do you think it is to take the intellectual property from a combination of two or three legal entities that still exist and just declare them yours and make a product based off of those? I suppose it could be done and then whoever is making the guitars could assume that the lawyers will simply figure everything out when it gets to that point, but unless you live in China, that sort of thing just can't happen.


My case here is for one particular style of Dime guitar: his American made Washburn Stealth. I agree it could be an IP mess, as Washburn was paying Dean for some kind of licensing from what I read about their Slime and Blackjack models...anything ML based. 

But the Stealth, from what I have read, is Dime's design and part of his estate. That guitar, if it's in Dime's estate, means it can be produced with Rita's permission. And I hope someone does.

Dean didn't do it without putting a Razorback headstock and inlays on it. And the import vs USA dimensions (the Dean import Stealth was closer to the original Washburn shape than the Washburn), along with the headstock and neck inlays, took it further away from the original Washburn. 

Dean didn't see a market in making THAT guitar, yet they produced a bazillion Dime-bonics and Far Beyond Driven themed MLs from overseas factories. Go figure. And those are the guitars the haters love to bash, and rightfully so imo. 

The Dean From Hell ML will never be made again without Dean's say-so. But if people didn't scratch that itch in the last 15 years, well...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> I respect your opinions on many things here, so I'm respectfully asking you what you find funny about my statement.



So a few go for big money every so often, it's far from the prices that a lot of artist gear demands (Vai, EVH, Petrucci, Satch, Gilbert, and plenty more) on a far more regular basis. 

Going through the Reverb sold archive of hundreds of Dime related guitars, there are a few that have sold for over $5k, but literally a few, and that's over the course of a couple years. Most USA seem to sell for around $3k, even if listed at almost twice that, and the stuff that's in the five figure range sits for literally years (as many as four and counting) without much movement. 

It seems the usual "post high, sell low" is in effect.

I guess I just can't seem to find any proof that these move for the kind of money you implied, and if they're only selling among super fans in small FB groups, well, that sort of throws a wrench in the whole "huge demand" premise. 

Sorry if I hurt your feelings, that laugh was a legitimate gut reaction as I've been hunting a few "special" signature guitars from artists probably much smaller than Dime that are demanding at least $4k, so it just seemed kinda whack. Kids are still saying "whack" right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2022)

elkoki said:


> Wylde Audio is Schecter .. So that'd be interesting to see


It would be kinda cool because Chewy from Washburn worked on a couple of Dimebag's guitars, and he works at Schecter now.
I mean it's not a deep enough connection for wanting Schecter/Wylde to start making Dimebag guitars.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> I'm saying that I wouldn't want a top mounted Floyd. I'd prefer my 'trem stopper', as you out it, be the bottom of a route rather than the top of the guitar.
> 
> We can agree to disagree.


No, slap nuts. You said no one would.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So a few go for big money every so often, it's far from the prices that a lot of artist gear demands (Vai, EVH, Petrucci, Satch, Gilbert, and plenty more) on a far more regular basis.
> 
> Going through the Reverb sold archive of hundreds of Dime related guitars, there are a few that have sold for over $5k, but literally a few, and that's over the course of a couple years. Most USA seem to sell for around $3k, even if listed at almost twice that, and the stuff that's in the five figure range sits for literally years (as many as four and counting) without much movement.
> 
> ...


Who knows what the kids are saying these days, I sure don't know. You didn't hurt my feelings, and perhaps I wasn't completely clear: its the USA made Washburn Stealth models I'm talking about: the black and silver, Southern Cross at the top, but all of that style guitar command a lot of money. I also scanned Reverb but there are only two there, each upwards of 15k. 

I don't have completed sales from Reverb showing the prices, but they used to keep them up for a long time. The fragile points means finding a mint one extremely difficult. I lost interest in ever sourcing one after I saw some sell in the 8k range, but that was like 5 years ago. Who knows what crazy dollars they would go for, but those that have them don't seem to want to sell. You're right, though, that it's those smaller circles..still, when his Stealth models go for 8k, that's easily on par with what some are spending on vintage Universes. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see 10k for a mint USA Stealth these days, but that's just me. It could be much more, as the last 2 years have been crazy for used gear prices. 

If they made an exact version of the guitar I'm talking about, no way would it be priced for less than $5k USD. I think it would very well, even at that price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2022)

I like unrouted Floyds and think they look cool so I'm gonna agree with Spaced on that too.  Hell there's a guitar I'm looking at right now specifically because of that


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No, slap nuts. You said no one would.


If my "don't nobody want a top mounted Floyd" comment went way over your head, then go ahead and think I speak for 100% of the guitar community.

Slap nuts, that's pretty good. Gonna save that one for later!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> Who knows what the kids are saying these days, I sure don't know. You didn't hurt my feelings, and perhaps I wasn't completely clear: its the USA made Washburn Stealth models I'm talking about: the black and silver, Southern Cross at the top, but all of that style guitar command a lot of money. I also scanned Reverb but there are only two there, each upwards of 15k.
> 
> I don't have completed sales from Reverb showing the prices, but they used to keep them up for a long time. The fragile points means finding a mint one extremely difficult. I lost interest in ever sourcing one after I saw some sell in the 8k range, but that was like 5 years ago. Who knows what crazy dollars they would go for, but those that have them don't seem to want to sell. You're right, though, that it's those smaller circles..still, when his Stealth models go for 8k, that's easily on par with what some are spending on vintage Universes.
> 
> ...



What am I doing wrong, the only Dime related guitar I see listed for $15k is an Inferno that's been sitting for four years.  

Can you link me? 

To browse sold, just select "sold listings" on the filter.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like unrouted Floyds and think they look cool so I'm gonna agree with Spaced on that too.  Hell there's a guitar I'm looking at right now specifically because of that


Nothing wrong with them. I like em on the Adrian Smith strat. But not on the Dean USAs, which were only done to be accurate to Dime's early MLs. Some prefer it, I don't...mainly out of fear of damaging the finish. Althougb you could set it up higher so that the block hits the back of the cavity before those screws hit the body of the guitar? Maybe, but then the high action from that, changing the neck angle to compensate, etc.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What am I doing wrong, the only Dime related guitar I see listed for $15k is an Inferno that's been sitting for four years.
> 
> Can you link me?
> 
> To browse sold, just select "sold listings" on the filter.


I'll try but if it's hard sales from Reverb that will convince you, I dount I can find it. All I'm saying is that they are really expensive, but to me really expensive is anywhere from 6 to 10k.

I'll look around though. I wouldn't take the lack of numbers on Reverb as proof of lack of demand, though...only that the specific model I'm talking about rarely comes up anymore for sale (and when they do, it usually has damage to at least one point)

Here's an old sale, but who knows how old it is. $5k sounds about right, if the sale was around 2017.









Washburn Dimebag Darrell Signature Stealth 3ST USA RARE 2000 | Reverb


Up for sale is my Washburn Dimebag USA Stealth. (Serial 0007001)Very Rare, plays and sounds amazing. Includes Case.




reverb.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> I'll try but if it's hard sales from Reverb that will convince you, I dount I can find it. All I'm saying is that they are really expensive, but to me really expensive is anywhere from 6 to 10k.
> 
> I'll look around though. I wouldn't take the lack of numbers on Reverb as proof of lack of demand, though...only that the specific model I'm talking about rarely comes up anymore for sale (and when they do, it usually has damage to at least one point)



This is all I'm getting:




I have it set to "everywhere/everywhere", so it shouldn't be a region issue.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is all I'm getting:
> 
> View attachment 103373
> 
> ...


I tried to link my Reverb search but it was only that Kazakhstan seller and a bass, of all things. I posted an older sale above.

Just checked, that sale was eight ueats ago, so 2014-ish.


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> Man, I had to stop reading after most of these outright laughable opinions of how Dime and Pantera are irrelevant.
> 
> Dime's USA Stealth models go for more money on aftermarket websites than just about any other signature artist, dead or alive.
> 
> ...



Who's checking for Pantera or Dime in 2022?

Usually the common response to me mentioning Dime to people is "Who?"

Nobody outside of Dime fanbois is trying to keep his legacy alive. Pantera was a cool band 400 years ago, Vinnie and Dime seemed cool but that was then and this is now.

Most people see the ML shape as ugly, the Razorback is fucking hideous and the only people who pay shitloads for Dime guitars are old folks with disposable income who are over the hill Dime fanbois.

Can we just goddamn be honest? They were big, in a moment in time. That's it.

They aren't gonna land in the Rock Hall Of Fame unless they get lucky.

Ain't no damn kids wearing Pantera shirts

You aren't gonna find Pantera merch at Walmart and shit like AC/DC, Metallica, etc because they don't have that sort of recognition. 

The Razorback doesn't have anywhere near the recognition that a Rhoads V, Les Paul, etc has. It's not etched into rock history in the same way those shapes are.

Oh, and Damageplan sucked.

And this is all coming from a Pantera/Dime fan. Some of you people just need to let that shit go


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> If tlmy "don't nobody want a top mounted Floyd" commetn went way over your head, then go ahead and think I speak for 100% of the guitar community.
> 
> Slap nuts, that's pretty good. Gonna save that one for later!


Stop pivoting. You posted an inflammatory piece of rubbish, and are currently getting taken to task for it.


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Who's checking for Pantera or Dime in 2022?
> 
> Usually the common response to me mentioning Dime to people is "Who?"
> 
> ...


Hey man, I guess you're right. I guess Dean is right. Time to move on.

But before it does (and this is the last time I'm outting this out there) I'd love the oportunity to buy a USA made, two tone black and silver Washburn Stealth replica. I hope it happens. And I don't particularly care who makes it, so long as they are a reputable shop and it's a quality guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> I tried to link my Reverb search but it was only that Kazakhstan seller and a bass, of all things. I posted an older sale above.
> 
> Just checked, that sale was eight ueats ago, so 2014-ish.



Can you see why I'm having a hard time believing these are selling like hot cakes for big money? 

I'm searching my best and all I can find are less than ten examples of anything Dime going for that kind of money, and most were either dead perfect/NOS or signed and with tons of goodies thrown in, or even actually owned by Dime. 

Everything is like $3k or about or like $15k and isn't ever selling. 

I found some old eBay stuff and a couple forum posts and even those don't go higher than $5k and who knows if they ever actually sold. 

Meanwhile, just about any artist I throw into Reverb has a ton of stuff for stupid money. Pretty much anyone whose had a Gibson signature in the last three decades start at $5k.


----------



## zw470 (Feb 16, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Who's checking for Pantera or Dime in 2022?
> 
> Usually the common response to me mentioning Dime to people is "Who?"
> 
> ...



Jesus christ what an absolute shit take


----------



## NCASO96 (Feb 16, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> The bulls-eye aesthetic would fit the dime guitars well, I always appreciated it on the zakk models. Gives you a place to aim your tomatoes and empty tall cans.
> 
> 
> The Bullseye graphic was actually very cool on Zack's signature Epiphones and LPs... Are you throwing your tomatoes at Zakk or Wylde guitars?


----------



## Atarilovesyou (Feb 16, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Stop pivoting. You posted an inflammatory piece of rubbish, and are currently getting taken to task





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Stop pivoting. You posted an inflammatory piece of rubbish, and are currently getting taken to task for it.


Ah, I'm being "taken to task" for "putting out inflammatory rubbish", is that it? Is that your job here, are you that guy?

Look, I'm sure you must be very important to someone...somewhere. Surely your powers of rubbish detection and internet retribution are needed elsewhere? Although I'm quite flattered that I (somehow!) deserved your time on this extremely (extremely!) important matter.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 16, 2022)

How many more false claims will he make? Let's find out!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2022)

Things are spicy in here! I grew up loving the groove Dime and his brother laid down, his leads were good too. Phil is really polarizing, probably the main reason why I wasn’t a total fanboy. Anyways that said, as a person who grew up on their music and would consider his playing to have influenced my own; ZERO interest in a Dime sig. The only one I ever considered was the dime slime when it first came out. But nah, not anymore. ML’s are cool but there’s tons of other stuff I’d rather own.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 16, 2022)

bostjan said:


> You mean Vinnie, or are you talking about Terry Glaze? Or did I miss the joke?


Yeah Vinnie. I never really heard that kind of drumming before him, most notably the cymbal play was very clear in the mix. It was a change from what I listened to at the time, which was mostly the big 4 and the big brit bands. (Priest Maiden Ozzy etc)


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> Ah, I'm being "taken to task" for "putting out inflammatory rubbish", is that it? Is that your job here, are you that guy?
> 
> Look, I'm sure you must be very important to someone...somewhere. Surely your powers of rubbish detection and internet retribution are needed elsewhere? Although I'm quite flattered that I (somehow!) deserved your time on this extremely (extremely!) important matter.


I dunno what is going on here, but I chuckled at the above.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 16, 2022)

Everything uncool will be extra cool again. Razor stalgia will happen.


----------



## Eyelessfiend (Feb 16, 2022)

This has been a really entertaining read. Thank you to all who have contributed lol

The ML shape is super comfy and Dime was a guitar hero of mine. His Washburn sigs were cool but they were too much money then and have no interest now. An old bandmate of mine had a Razorback Cemetery Gates and the best thing about it was the neck shape. Other than that it sucked and got sold pretty quickly.
At this point I want different ML variations and to leave the Dime sigs behind, I loved Pantera but the aesthetic was always a bit iffy and Pantera as a whole is not exactly the most relevant anymore.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 16, 2022)

Atarilovesyou said:


> For too many years, Dean would put the V necks only on the USA stuff, Dime included. Now it's on everything, but they're made in China or Indo. And still supposed to be pretty decent quality, comparable to other import lines.
> 
> Dean hasn't offered a gloss black Stealth with a Floyd other than in their USA line. They've done trans black, snakeskin, slime finishes...bursts. But not black, or the classic silver bevel Stealth. And all have Dean Razorback headstocks and razor inlays, which I could overlook if they just made a black one.
> 
> Somebody will get it right, just not Dean. I'd buy a ghost built Washburn Stealth in a minute if the specs were like they were with the originals. Hell, Dean USA guitars were built buy US Masters before they opened the Florida factory in late 2000s, and those were killer guitars. Rita, or whoever, could have a company do the same thing. All they'd have to do is offer the original black/silver bevel Stealth and the Cross, and they'd sell out. Just look at what those two guitars command on the secondary market and tell me different.


And that gets me thinking, it would be badass to see a southern cross version of a stealth. Always loved the look of the southern cross ml he had.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 16, 2022)

IDGAF, if this were a Fred Durst sig guitar, i'd get it in a heartbeat


----------



## ToolmasterOfBrainerd (Feb 25, 2022)

I like Zakk and I like Dime. Not enough to get a signature guitar of either, but I would still be sad if nobody keeps building dimebag guitars.

If Zakk making them is a flop, then he'll probably lose the rights and someone else will take a crack at it.


----------



## ToolmasterOfBrainerd (Feb 25, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> IDGAF, if this were a Fred Durst sig guitar, i'd get it in a heartbeat


Beautiful, but it's got nothing on the durst burst


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 25, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> IDGAF, if this were a Fred Durst sig guitar, i'd get it in a heartbeat



Wes Borland has always had the coolest guitars.


----------



## DarkCide (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey Zakkkkk, I'm still waiting for my 357Customs Epi guitar!!!


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 4, 2022)

ToolmasterOfBrainerd said:


> Beautiful, but it's got nothing on the durst burst
> 
> 
> View attachment 103789



When you buy this guitar, you are obligated to legally change your last name to Dirt......


----------

